# Cam recommendation



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Greetings all
I am looking to the engine/cam guys here,
I have stock rebuild 1969 428 stock pistons and rods ,1.5 rockers(stock)
10.5 :1 engine, manual trans, stock intake and manifolds
Looking for decent street cam, any and all recommendation/comments are appreciated
TIA


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1969GPSJ said:


> Greetings all
> I am looking to the engine/cam guys here,
> I have stock rebuild 1969 428 stock pistons and rods ,1.5 rockers(stock)
> 10.5 :1 engine, manual trans, stock intake and manifolds
> ...


Define "decent street cam." 10.5 compression means you use an octane booster or racing gas? Unless you are at a high altitude where you can use the high compression.

Maybe something like the "068" cam might be a reasonable choice. Assume stock valve springs and press-in rocker arm studs? Keep the lift around stock. Keep duration around 280 degrees.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks Jim sorry I didnt include, stock 62 heads & stock springs ,I am going to mix 110 down to 98 octane 
I think a 068 cam profile will be the best choice also 
Thx 
Pat


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you have a stock torque converter? You may want to go with a higher stall to add some excitement to your ride. I would shoot for a 2,300-2,500 RPM stall converter BUT, get a quality converter that is built "tight" versus the old school "loose." The converter will act like the stock converter, little slip when driving "normal/easy", but zing right up to 2,300/2,500 when you nail the pedal. Great fun at stop lights. A "tight" converter will not cause any additional heat in the trans. And gas mileage won't suffer like a "loose" converted does. 

Have a factory 2,500RPM "loose" converter in my heavy weight '73 Fury. Makes the car a lot more fun and zippy. When I rebuild the engine, I will keep the 2,500 RPM stall, but go with a "tight" converter replacement. When I first move the car, I have to give it a little extra gas to get the car moving because the converter is the "loose" type - and it uses more gas, but that may be because I always have the pedal on the floor listening to the sound of the dual exhaust.


----------

